
Why movies are moving from 24 to 48 fps - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/128113-why-movies-are-moving-from-24-to-48-fps
======
dpark
So now if I opt out of the OnSwipe crap, it just goes into an infinite
redirect loop. Why again do sites continue using this?

[http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/128113-why-movies-are-
mov...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/128113-why-movies-are-moving-
from-24-to-48-fps?onswipe_redirect=no?onswipe_redirect=yes?onswipe_redirect=yes?onswipe_redirect=yes?onswipe_redirect=yes?onswipe_redirect=yes?onswipe_redirect=yes)

Also, 24 fps is extremely low, and I don't know how the movie industry hasn't
moved past it already. Bright panning scenes at the movies sometimes make me
nauseated because the flickering is so strong.

